# AKG K 530 deutlich besser als Sennheiser PC 151?



## »EraZeR« (19. Juli 2009)

Ich möchte mir einen Kopfhörer zulegen, damit ich auch abends gut spielen kann, ohne meine Familie damit zu stören. Normalerweise spiele und höre ich mit meinem C200 von Teufel. Ich habe mir auch schonmal das PC 151 von einem Kumpel ausgeliehen und fande es eigentlich gut. Doch höre ich des öfteren, dass das AKG K 530 weiß ein sehr guter Stereo Kopfhörer für wenig Geld sei und auch die Bewertung bei Amazon sind fast durchweg gut. Mir reicht ein Stereo Headset vollkommen, da es mit einer X-Fi eine geniale Räumliche Ortbarkeit erzeugen kann.

Nun meine Frage: Ist der Klangunterschied deutlich besser beim AKG im Vergleich zum PC 151?

MFG EraZeR


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2009)

also, das kostet halt schon 50% mehr. müßte also an sich besser sein, die frage is nur, ob es bei gaming was ausmacht. klangunterschiede bei so ab 30€ sind an sich eher bei musik"genuss" relevant.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (20. Juli 2009)

Aus Reviews lässt sich das ganze eh nicht ableiten.
Da das ja nun beides SEHR gängige KH´s sind, lauf doch einfach zu Saturn/Mediamarkt etc. und hör sie dir beide an.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (20. Juli 2009)

Ja, *deutlich *(!) besser.

Der hörbare Dynamikumfang, die Reproduktion aller Tonlagen und vor allem der Druckpegel sind nicht zu vergleichen.

Außerdem habe ich noch nie einen wirklich besser verarbeiteten KH/Headset in diesem Preisniveau gesichtet.

Der Unterschied zwischen KH und Headset ist mit dem eines NT- und S-PVA-Panels gleichzusetzen. Laien geben sich natürlich mit Ersterem zufrieden, doch Profis erkennen die feinen, jedoch entschiedenen, stichhaltigen Unterschiede. Steig gleich oben ein. 

Falls du eine Gelegenheit findest, beide z.B. bei MM an einer einigermaßen hochwertigen Anlage zu testen, empfehle ich dir die Platte *Below the waste* von Art of Noise - für mich die absolute Referenz was Audioquellen angeht.


----------



## derLordselbst (20. Juli 2009)

Rechne doch einfach mal mit: 
Das Sennheiser ist ein klassisches Headset, das Du für unter 40,- Euro bekommst.
Davon gehen noch die Kosten für Mikrofon, Kabelfernbedienung, zweite Zuleitung für's Mikro ab. Die Zielrichtung ist sehr gute Sprachverständlichkeit, auch wenn gleichzeitig der Spielsound dröhnt. Daher ist die Auslegung eher mittenbetont. Der Klang ist für Action-Spiele o.k.

Der AKG ist ein "NUR"-Kopfhörer und kostet ca. 60-70,- Euro. Die komplette Ausrichtung ist auf gute Klangqualität bei Musik ausgerichtet. Ob es die beste Wahl ist in der Preisklasse oder ob man nicht lieber noch ein paar Euros drauflegt, um direkt einen Top-Kopfhörer zu kaufen, ist ein anderes Thema.

Meine Antwort ist also:
Der AKG ist klar besser zum Musikhören, aber gleichzeitig unglaublich schlecht beim Skypen oder Teamspeak.^^ 
Im Grunde braucht man ein überteuertes Headset, das in beiden Bereichen überzeugt, oder, wie in meinen Fall, jeweils ein Exemplar von beiden Gattungen.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (20. Juli 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> Rechne doch einfach mal mit:
> Das Sennheiser ist ein klassisches Headset, das Du für unter 40,- Euro bekommst.
> Davon gehen noch die Kosten für Mikrofon, Kabelfernbedienung, zweite Zuleitung für's Mikro ab. Die Zielrichtung ist sehr gute Sprachverständlichkeit, auch wenn gleichzeitig der Spielsound dröhnt. Daher ist die Auslegung eher mittenbetont. Der Klang ist für Action-Spiele o.k.



Dank dir. Völlig richtig.



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Der AKG ist ein "NUR"-Kopfhörer und kostet ca. 60-70,- Euro. Die komplette Ausrichtung ist auf gute Klangqualität bei Musik ausgerichtet. Ob es die beste Wahl ist in der Preisklasse oder ob man nicht lieber noch ein paar Euros drauflegt, um direkt einen Top-Kopfhörer zu kaufen, ist ein anderes Thema.



In seinem Preisbereich ist er sicherlich der Beste. Die nächst, wenn auch nicht viel, höhere Stufe würde ich beim Senni HD595 sehen. Doch der kostet um die 120€ - ungefähr das Doppelte also.

Wobei mich noch etwas ärgert: Vor einem halben Jahr kam der K530 50€ ohne Versandkosten bei Amazon. Da war er noch mehr der Preisknüller als er ohnehin schon ist und man müsste so eine Diskussion gar nicht führen.





derLordselbst schrieb:


> Meine Antwort ist also:
> Der AKG ist klar besser zum Musikhören, aber gleichzeitig unglaublich schlecht beim Skypen oder Teamspeak.^^
> Im Grunde braucht man ein überteuertes Headset, das in beiden Bereichen überzeugt, oder, wie in meinen Fall, jeweils ein Exemplar von beiden Gattungen.



Hmmm komisch, habe wohl ein besonderes Model bekommen, denn bei mir ist alles unglaublich gut beim Skypen oder Teamspeak. Sehe auch keinen Grund warum das nicht so sein soll, wenn er exakt die Stimmen reproduziert (egal ob sie nun hoch oder tief sind). Alles andere wäre _Verschlucken_.


----------



## derLordselbst (21. Juli 2009)

3volution-s-|Brak3: Ich zitier mich mal selbst:


> Der AKG ist klar besser zum Musikhören, aber gleichzeitig unglaublich schlecht beim Skypen oder Teamspeak.^^



Dar wohl ein Hauch zuviel Ironie drin: Gemeint ist, dass man beim Skypen nur mit dem AKG doch etwas dumm dasteht, weil er kein Mikro hat.^^

Der Sennheiser Hd 595 ist übrigens mein Musikhörkopfhörer und ich bin sehr begeistert. Allerdings hat er je nach Quelle einen etwas geringen Basspegel. Das man kann aussteuern. 

Dafür hat er dafür gesorgt, dass ich die Hälfte meiner MP3s neu rippen muss, weil man jetzt tausend Fehler hört, wo vorher nur ein Klangsumpf war.  
Und ich brauche eine bessere Soundkarte. 
Und ich brauche neue Boxen für PC und Wohnzimmer. 
Und ich brauche neue Earphones für meinen MP3 Player. 
Und ich kann nicht mehr lange mit den PC 151 Musik hören.
Warum empfehle ich ihn eigentlich? Er macht doch nichts als Ärger....


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. Juli 2009)

Das Micro brauche ich eigentlich nicht, da ich schon ein Mono Headset von Plantronics habe und mir bei bedarf dann einfach das Micro um den Hals hängen könnte.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (21. Juli 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> Dar wohl ein Hauch zuviel Ironie drin: Gemeint ist, dass man beim Skypen nur mit dem AKG doch etwas dumm dasteht, weil er kein Mikro hat.^^



Joa, es kommt eher daher, dass ziemlich viele genau dieser Meinung sind, Headsets seinen besser für Sprache als KH da dafür ausgelegt.

Dachte du bist es auch - Ironie ist mir erst gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen. 

Doch bei sehr warmen Kopfhörern wie den HD650 ist durchaus was dran.



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Der Sennheiser Hd 595 ist übrigens mein Musikhörkopfhörer und ich bin sehr begeistert. Allerdings hat er je nach Quelle einen etwas geringen Basspegel. Das man kann aussteuern.
> 
> Dafür hat er dafür gesorgt, dass ich die Hälfte meiner MP3s neu rippen muss, weil man jetzt tausend Fehler hört, wo vorher nur ein Klangsumpf war.
> Und ich brauche eine bessere Soundkarte.
> ...



Ich habe den KH ja auch nicht kritisiert und ihn sogar als höhere Stufe, "wenn auch nicht viel" Höhere bezeichnet. Klar ist er an einigen Ecken noch schmackhafter als der K530 (hatte ihn selbst ne Woche bei mir). Es ist aber nicht so, als würde der K530 vom Sound her nicht überzeugen.

Bei guten Marken-Kopfhörern (AKG, Senni, Denon, Beyerdynamic...) ab z.B. dem K530 ist es nur noch das berühmte _Meckern auf hohem Niveau_. Ist man erst einmal in die gute HiFi-Klasse eingestiegen, kann man keine riesen Leistungssprünge, zumindest bei KH, erwarten.

Nichtsdestotrotz kommt mir bald entweder der AKG K701 oder der Beyerdynamic DT990 ins Haus. 

Die Vorbereitung -der Kauf einer Asus Xonar Essence STX- ist schon erfolgt...


Edit



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Das Micro brauche ich eigentlich nicht, da ich schon ein Mono Headset von Plantronics habe und mir bei bedarf dann einfach das Micro um den Hals hängen könnte.



Ist auch besser so. Genauso wie wir hier PCs aus einzelnen Komponenten zusammenbauen, um nicht das klägliche Komplettpaket vom Blöd-Markt zu kaufen, sollte man auch das separieren, um die Komponenten nach belieben wählen zu können und somit nicht abhängig zu sein.


----------



## derLordselbst (21. Juli 2009)

Wenn das Mikro von Plantonics reicht, würde ich auch den AKG vorziehen. DerBewertung von 3volution's|Brak3 kann man da wohl vertrauen.

Ohne Mikro nah am Kopf würde ich nicht im Team spielen wollen. Einer aus meinen Spass-BF2-Clan hat ein freistehendes Mikro, das dann doch zuviel aus der Umgebung mit überträgt (wenn er auf seinen G15 anfängt zu tippen, springt man im Spiel gerne zur Seite, um den vermeintlichen Beschuss auszuweichen). Da hilft auch eine bessere Mikrofon-Charakteristik nur begrenzt, wenn das Mikro näher an der Tastatur als am Mund ist.


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. Juli 2009)

Das Micro kann ich aber Kinderleicht ein paar cm vor meinem Mund positionieren.


----------



## Nightspider (26. Juli 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Das Micro kann ich aber Kinderleicht ein paar cm vor meinem Mund positionieren.


 
Und wie schirmst du dann die Umgebung ab ?

Ich selbst habe ebenfalls die AKG K701 seit 1,5 Jahren und nutze ein frei stehendes Mikro von Logitech...die Dinger sind aber viel zu empfindlich. Meine Mitspieler hören alles, ob irgendwo im Raum ne Münze runterfällt oder ne Biene nießt. 

Deswegen bin ich schon lange (seeeeeehr laaaange) auf der Suche nach einer Alternative. Ich bin am überlegen mir ein Profi-Nacken-Bügel-Mikrofon zu kaufen, wie bei Life-Sendungen wie Giga etc. Diese müsste man problemlos unter dem KH tragen können.


----------



## »EraZeR« (27. Juli 2009)

Die Kosten aber auch richtig viel Geld. Das von Plantronics funktioniert wunderbar. Meine Mitspieler hören nur mich und das, obwohl die Anlage ziemlich laut ist.


----------



## Lartens (27. Juli 2009)

Ich habe jetzt 3 verschiedene AKG Modelle gekauft und muß mittlerweilw sagen, daß die Qualität unter aller Sau ist und anstatt bsser schelchter wird.
2x sind die Lautsprecher nach 3 Monaten (wenig genutzt) defekt. Austausch dauert über den Händler bei Hersteller ewig. 1x sogar 14 Wochen. 
Der letzte eine Funkvariante die bis zu 10m reichen sollte. Connect nur bei 3m danach verliert der Kopfhörer seinne Connect.

An der Anlage/Fernseher nutze ich jetzt den Sennheiser RS 130 und am computer/iPod touch den Sennheiser PXC 300. Qualitativ hochwertig und hält was er verspricht. 

Mein Vater schwört seit Jahren allerdings auf AKG. Ich denke das muß jeder seinen eigenen Erfahrungen machen.

grüße
Lartens


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (28. Juli 2009)

Habe gerade im _"Was habt ihr gerde gekauft" Thread_ gestöbert. 



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ein AKG K 530 in weiß, wird aber wieder zurückgeschickt.



Woran lag es denn? 


Edit

Du hast sie dir doch in Weiß geholt, oder?


Edit II




»EraZeR« schrieb:


> in weiß



Ok, die Frage hat sich erledigt.


----------



## »EraZeR« (29. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe sie an meine Soundkarte angeschlossen und auch den Modus auf Kopfhörer gestellt. Denoch hatte ich nur einen schwachen Bass. Die Höhen und Mitten waren klasse, aber ich hatte irgendwie nicht das gefühl, das ich einen Kopfhörer für 60€ auf dem Kopf hatte. Jetzt habe ich ihn erstmal wieder zurückgeschickt (ging ohne Probleme). Mal schaun, ob ich mir jetzt noch einen Kopfhörer hole. Vielleicht liegt es einfach nur daran, dass ich durch meine Anlage einen besseren Klang gewohnt bin oder es war ein defekt des Kopfhörers.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (29. Juli 2009)

Hmmm...  jedoch (ich glaub dessen bist du dir schon gewusst) darfst du natürlich nicht einen KH mit einer Subwoofer/Großmembranigen-Anlage vergleichen. Egal wie gut der KH ist - dein innerer Rezonanzkörper (Magen) wird niemals angesprochen.

Trotzdem gehört der K530 zu den sehr pegelfesten KHn. Möchte man z.B. bei vielen Headsets wie den PC151 manuell den Bass per EQ hochderehen, so bricht dieser schnell ein. Beim K530 geht das (wenn er dir abwerk zu schwach ist). Hast du das mal versucht?


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (29. Juli 2009)

Bei dem Wunsch einen sehr kräftigen Bass zu haben, vielleicht einfach das Budget ein bisschen aufstocken und den DT880 von Beyerdynamic holen.

ICH empfinde den Bass vom Audio-Technica ATH-M50 auch als recht tief.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (29. Juli 2009)

Da hast du einen KH genannt, der gerade nicht mit dem kräftigsten Bass, dafür mit anderen Qualitäten punktet.  (Rock ist einfach der Traum auf dem DT880 ).

Wenn schon, dann den HD600 (geht für 100€ bei Ebay weg!). Oder gerne auch den alten HD580. Was die im langwelligem Bereich leisten, ist einfach brachial. Dafür besitzen sie weniger brillante Höhen - ihr Sound-Bild ist sehr neutral, was z.B. für Classic nicht ganz so Brüller ist.


Edit

Bis 60-80€ geht alles (finde ihn sogar teils besser als den HD600/650, und ja, ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung. Bin schon bei vielen KH rumgekommen... ^^).

SENNHEISER HD 580 PRECISION Kopfhörer der Spitzenklasse bei eBay.de: (endet 01.08.09 20:54:57 MESZ)


Edit II

Den legendären Sennheiser HD 414, also den ersten offenen Kopfhörer der Welt, möchte ich schon seit längerer Zeit mal probehören. Doch das alte Teil lässt sich einfach nirgends finden. Auch wenigsten nur für ein paar Sekunden mal am Orpheus hängen, wäre bestimmt ne Erfahrung für sich.


----------



## »EraZeR« (29. Juli 2009)

Also ich wollte nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, da ich den Kopfhörer nur Abends vielleicht mal brauche. Tagsüber nehme ich ja die Anlage. Ich werde mir jetzt glaube ich das Sennheiser PC 131 holen. Geht bei Amazon für ca. 22€ weg und das hat nen Kumpel von mir. Für den Preis ist der Sound echt genial.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (29. Juli 2009)

Der DT 880 hat einen ziemlich kräftigen Bass, vielleicht nicht DEN kräftigsten Bass, aber der ist schon sehr ordentlich.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (29. Juli 2009)

Klar, so schwach auf der Brust ist der auch nicht. Doch für House, Trance, R|n|B usw. hat Beyerdynamic den hauseigenen Spaßkopfhörer DT990 im Angebot. Der DT880 ist eher auf Klassik, Rock und Vocal ausgerichtet.


----------



## digu25 (30. Juli 2009)

Was hörste denn für Musik, dass der Bass beim AKG K530 für dich zu schwach ist?
Ich habe denn grad auf und kann mich absolut nicht über den Bassgehalt beschweren. (Hammergeil bei härterem Metal)
Wenn ich des noch anmerken darf: Wenn du nur Bass möchtest, solltest du mal deine Hörgewohnheiten überprüfen. Bass macht nämlich keine Musik.

( Des soll jetzt nicht irgendeine Niedermachung oder ähnliches sein, mich interessiert des einfach)


----------



## digu25 (30. Juli 2009)

Edit: Ich habe jetzt extra mal die 2 einzigen Elektro Tracks aufem Pc angehört
Vorher bei den Basseinstellungen der X-Fi rum gespielt, und der Bass verschluckt alles und ist schon extrem leise gedreht sonst platzen die Ohren.
Edit2: Sry für Doppelpost, habe mich beim Editieren verklickt.


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. Juli 2009)

Ich höre hauptsächlich elektronische Musik (House und Electro) und ich bin normalerweise auch einer, der einen zu starken Bass schnell bemerkt. Deshalb denke ich eher, dass mein AKG nicht inordnung war.


----------



## CptSam (16. Juni 2010)

und wie siehts beim hd595 mit bass aus?  
kann jemand der z.b. ein pc151 hat berichten?


----------

